# Sir Westin Von Fuzzy Boots!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

AKA Westin or Wes is my 4 year old cat. He has been mine for 6 months now and was a rescue kind of. He was given to me by a lady whose son developed allergies to him, so she threw him out in the back yard, not a big deal? Except for the fact that westin is declawed... When I got him he was thin and dull and scared of everything! Now he is fat and shiney and the friendliest cat ever! He's my heart cat, I love him so much!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Those are really good photos, it's hard to take pictures of black cats. IMO black cats and black/white tuxedo cats are a little smarter than the average cat.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

D'awww I <3 black cats! He's so handsome :3 I have a black cat named Diego


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

What a beautiful animal, he looks a lot like my black girl Raven xD


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

he is gorgeous.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

So cute and pretty! My favorite color on cats has always been black They are so lovable and smart! (not that cats of different colors aren't, just I'm a bit partial to black ones )


----------

